# Sleeping room definition



## PORTEOUS (Mar 8, 2011)

Was just curious as to how other jurisdictions define, other than whats shown on the plans, as to what you would consider a room as a sleeping/bedroom and requiring S.D.'s and egress wndws.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh man........... :beatdhrsopcorn


----------



## mark handler (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?3133-Bedroom-or-storage-room-or-bonus-room&highlight=Sleeping+room+definition


----------



## PORTEOUS (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Mark, I knew it was in here, but could'nt find it. Still awaiting an interpretation fromm ICC, imagine that.


----------



## permitguy (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone know what ever happened to CSL?


----------



## texasbo (Mar 8, 2011)

Forgot about CSL; wish he would join this forum, he was a good contributor. However, based on the question, I assume he was one of those who basically called everything a sleeping room until he was forced to back down?


----------



## permitguy (Mar 8, 2011)

His first post on the old board was a lecture to all of us who wouldn't call any room with a closet a bedroom.  I think we converted him from that line of thinking after a monumental several-page thread on the topic.  He was schooling to become an engineer, as I recall.


----------



## GHRoberts (Mar 8, 2011)

fatboy makes a good point.

---

How many AHJs see a room labeled as a bonus room or what not and decide it should be a kitchen or bathroom?


----------



## brudgers (Mar 8, 2011)

What code uses the term "sleeping room?"


----------



## JBI (Mar 8, 2011)

Attic stairs, anyone?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 8, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> What code uses the term "sleeping room?"


Refer to chapter 12 2009 IBC, filled with "sleeping room"

CBC amendments in chapter 4 and 9 uses the term "sleeping room"


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 9, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> What code uses the term "sleeping room?"


The one used every day all across the country

2009 IBC

1029.1 General.

In addition to the means of egress required by this chapter, provisions shall be made for emergency escape and rescue in Group R and I-1 occupancies. Basements and sleeping rooms below the fourth story above grade plane shall have at least one exterior emergency escape and rescue opening in accordance with this section. Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency escape and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room, but shall not be required in adjoining areas of the basement. Such openings shall open directly into a public way or to a yard or court that opens to a public way .


----------



## 88twin (Mar 9, 2011)

every room in my house has been used as a "sleeping room"

not every one is a bedroom though

thank god for my ability to fall asleep where and when i want/need


----------



## Mule (Mar 9, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> What code uses the term "sleeping room?"


And since this was posted in the Residential Building Code forum I thought I would quote what was in the 2009 IRC.

TABLE R301.5

MINIMUM UNIFORMLY DISTRIBUTED LIVE LOADS

Sleeping rooms 30

SECTION R310

EMERGENCY ESCAPE AND RESCUE OPENINGS

R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required. Basements,

habitable attics and every *sleeping room* shall have at least one

operable emergency escape and rescue opening. Where basements

contain one or more *sleeping rooms*, emergency egress

and rescue openings shall be required in each *sleeping room*.

Where emergency escape and rescue openings are provided

they shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches (1118

mm) above the floor.

R502.3.2 Other floor joists. Table R502.3.1(2) shall be used to

determine the maximum allowable span of floor joists that support

all other areas of the building, other than *sleeping rooms* and

attics, provided that the design live load does not exceed 40

pounds per square foot (1.92 kPa) and the design dead load does

not exceed 20 pounds per square foot (0.96 kPa).


----------



## Mule (Mar 10, 2011)

I was thinking about this on the way to work this AM. I know you guys don't ever do that....

Anyway I think the reason the code specifies sleeping rooms is because of DP's labeling specific rooms. If you specify blah blah blah in all bedrooms then the DP labels a room as a Guest Room. The intent of the room is going to be used as a bedroom but it would not be labeled as such. If the main intent is for sleeping purposes then these regulations apply.


----------



## PORTEOUS (Mar 10, 2011)

Just a note to thank all who responded and oh, yeah, no response from ICC yet.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2011)

Noun, 1. sleeping room - a room used *primarily* for sleeping.

*Not a room you may fall asleep in*


----------



## GHRoberts (Mar 10, 2011)

So a bedroom that also serves as a home office may be primarily used for office work and would not be a sleeping room.

---

I have nothing against the use of smoke detectors. But there seems to be a big problem in the definitions.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 10, 2011)

GHRoberts said:
			
		

> So a bedroom that also serves as a home office


You defined it as a bedroom


----------



## fatboy (Mar 10, 2011)

He gotcha George............:grin:


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 11, 2011)

Fell asleep in the car today - thank goodness it was in the driveway and not the garage


----------



## mark handler (Mar 11, 2011)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> Fell asleep in the car today - thank goodness it was in the driveway and not the garage


Well lets see

A car is not a room, no SD required, no Egress window required

A garage is not a room, no SD required, no Egress window required

Your safe, next time leave the car running in the garage, before you fall asleep.


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry MH but with the price of gas ..........


----------

